# Jet Audio - REVIEW . - Rate It !!!



## expertno.1 (Sep 15, 2005)

JetAudio Plus v6.1.6

how much do you rate this player in 10 ?

i give it 10/10

features

Description

JetAudio is integrated multimedia software made of a single compact rack. Not only does it play various music and video files, it also has features such as CD burning, recording, and conversion to other file formats. 
Features
Supports All Major File Formats 
Audio CD burning 
Recording 
Visualization powered by Sound2Vision 
Various sound effects 
Speed Control 
Resume 
Synchronized Lyric (Karaoke) 
Alarm & Timer 
Equalizer 
Superb Crystal-Clear Sound 
Conversion
Audio CD Ripping
Internet Broadcasting
Tag Editing
Multi-channel sound ouput
Crossfade
Skin
Subtitles
Internet CD Database
Convenient album management & Playlist 
Utilities 

You get the ability to create your own Internet broadcast by using JetCast, provided with JetAudio. 

Play all major file formats, including WAV, MP3, MP3Pro, OGG, WMA, MPEG, AVI, WMV, MIDI, RM, and video and audio CD tracks. 

Convert among audio file formats, and record analog audio to various formats. 

The program features visualization plug-ins, including Sound2Vision; tag editing for MP3, OGG, and WMA files; sound effects including wide, reverb, and x-bass; multichannel sound output; speed control of audio playback; crossfading for smooth transition between two songs; a skinnable user interface; and synchronized lyrics display (karaoke) for MIDI and MP3 files.

 	Enhanced Audio Experience	

 	 	-

	32bit Audio Processing *
jetAudio processes output of MP3/OGG files as 32bit precision. (32bit output may not work on some sound cards)	

 	 	-
	BBE MP and BBE ViVA Sound Effect *
BBE MP improves brilliance and clarity of music, and BBE ViVA creates an authentic and exciting 3D sound effect from stereo speakers.	

 	 	-
	Synchronized Lyric Support for WMA, OGG files	

 	 	-
	EQ and Low-pass/High-pass/Band-rejection filters while Recording *	

 	 	-
	Silence Detector for Recording *
jetAudio stops recording when silence is detected, and resumes recording if audio level is higher than silence.	

 	 	-	Dynamic Limiter *
Automatically adjusts the maximum audio level to prevent clipping.	

 	 	-	Dynamic Range Control (DRC) *
Automatically adjusts the audio level fluctuation	

 	 	-	Supports LRC format 
LRC format (Lyric file format of Winamp) is supported by Lyric Maker and jetAudio.	

 	 	-	New X-Surround Mode
"Normal Surround with Wide Rear" mode is added.	

 	 	-	Supports Windows Media 9's high-definition and multichannel sound 	

 	 	-
	Support Windows Media 9's new encoding features
Supports new CBR encoding options (5 ~320 kbps) and VBR encoding
Supports WMA Lossless Codec
Supports WMA Voice Codec 	

 	 	-	Automatic Lyric search (Korean only)	

 	Enhanced Video Experience	

 	 	-
	Supports Windows Media 9's high-definition and multichannel sound	

 	 	-	Supports VMR9 (Video Mixing Renderer 9) of DirectX 9	

 	 	-
	Supports OGM (Ogg Media) file formats **
jetAudio can play OGM files with chapter, multi-audio and embedded subtitles support.	

 	 	-
	Supports MKV (Matrovky) file formats **
jetAudio can play MKV files with multi-audio and embedded subtitles support.	

 	 	-	User can display Properties dialog box of DirectShow filters during playback. 	

 	 	-	"No Border" option of Video Window
Borders of Video Window can be removed while playback	

 	 	-	Enhanced On-Screen Control
Volume & Screen Size can be adjusted from on-screen control	

 	 	-	Transparency options for Subtitle
Subtitle can be displayed with transparency settings.	

 	 	-	Adjust video screen (Zoom-in, Zoom-out, Move) in Full-Screen mode 	

 	Enhanced Internet Broadcast 	

 	 	-
	OGG Format Broadcasting	

 	 	-	Supports registration to Shoutcast server (for MP3 format only)	

 	 	-	Private broadcast (for MP3/OGG format)
Listeners who don't know the password can't connect to the station	

 	 	-
	Changeable Metadata string format
Users can change metadata format as they want	

 	 	-	Crossfading when Next button is pressed	

 	 	-	Fade-in/Fade-out when microphone button is pressed.	

 	 	-	Microphone Monitoring	

 	 	-	Supports Station Homepage / XML status report (for MP3/OGG format)	

 	Additional Tools 	

 	 	-
	Audio Trimmer *
Trim your audio files and save to supported file formats. Fade In/Out effects are provided.
This tool is very useful for editing recorded audio files through microphone or line-in. 	

 	 	-
	Audio Mixing Recorder
Create your own greetings with your favorite music. Just choose any music file for background, press Start button, and then talk your greetings to microphone. Audio Mixing Recorder will handle rest of the job.	

 	Other New Features	

 	 	-	Enhanced Sound2Vision
The most innovative and amazing visualization, Sound2Vision from HarmoniColor just got better! Sound2Vision 1.7 supports full screen mode and 16:9 resolution mode suiting for home theater trend. Enjoy the new features such as Auto Preset Play function, which presets transit smoothly, enhanced display & effect functions, and new presets.	

 	 	-	OSD (On-Screen Display)
jetAudio can display information of current media on screen during playback with transparency options. 	

 	 	-	Resume after Stop
jetAudio stores the last playback position and resumes from the position. Very useful for movie playback.	

 	 	-
	Crossfading when Next/Previous track button is pressed	

 	 	-	Program Mode is back !
Convenient playback mode which existed in jetAudio 4 is back ! Now you can change playback order for Audio CD as you want.	

 	 	-	Print function is back !
User-requested feature which existed in jetAudio 4 is back ! Now You can print Album information.	

 	 	-	Transfer tag when Converting	

 	 	-	Write tag when Ripping	

 System Requirements
Pentium 200 MHz or faster CPU, 64MB of RAM (128MB or more Recommended), 40 MB of free hard disk space, Windows 98/Me/2000/XP, Soundcard, speakers or headphones, Microphone (Optional), Internet Connection (Optional) Highly recommended: DirectX 8 or higher, QuickTime 4 or higher (needed to play QuickTime files)

its a really awesome and allrounder player
after getting this u dont ned any other player
edited: the reason we should shift from winamp bcoz it can play even .rm files and .mov file without switching the  player

with a better visualization also

link *www.virtualsoftware.com/ProdPage.cfm?ProdID=1233
Download
*www.download.com/JetAudio-Basic/3000-2167-10013740.html?part=dl


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 15, 2005)

give me a single reason Y i should switch from Winamp 5, when all i do is to play my MP4 encoded music with DFX, & EMP 2.0 Skin

the same question goes with everyone, the choice of Media player is subjective


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi gxsaurav ,



> give me a single reason Y i should switch from Winamp 5, when all i do is to play my MP4 encoded music with DFX, & EMP 2.0 Skin
> 
> the same question goes with everyone, the choice of Media player is subjective



well u can play .rm and .mov files wothout changing the layer in jet audio

also its equalizer works for .rm and .mov also

it has better visualization than winamp
it has file conversion to mp3 pro which winamp doesn't
it has sound extension pack which winamp doesn't

thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 15, 2005)

lets see

with real Alternative & Quicktime alternative, Winamp can play such contents, besides I don't weather it is true or not, but jet audio requirs Real & Quicktime player installed to play such contenst, just like Real Player can play Quicktime files if quicktime is installed. Although equiliser won't work, thats true

infact, I can say that real player is indeed the compleate multimedia jukebox

There are better vis plugins for Winamp, insted of mp3 pro, mp4 is better which winamp can encode

& what is sound extension pack, please clerify


----------



## Ashis (Sep 15, 2005)

Well.....Jet audio Stands as my secondary music player (Primary being Windows Media Player) & primary Video Player!

Its great when It comes to comfort & usability......U got to use it to know it!
What I mean is....I have tried all shorts of video player eg...Win DVD, power DVD, Windows Media player for playing Video but Its the JetAudio that does the job with perfection!   

One thing is that there is no DFX for JetAudio & Its sound Output is not as good as Windows Media Player....

So I rate it 9/10 (9 out of 10) ! 



> give me a single reason Y i should switch from Winamp 5, when all i do is to play my MP4 encoded music with DFX, & EMP 2.0 Skin



I tried to use Winamp...because of its popularity & all shorts of plugins & skins available for it....But it was not as good at its fame is......Its a bulky player (winamp  5) consuming a lot of resources, It is difficult to manage (compared to JetAudio.....Which works seamlessly on the tray With a heck of features).   :roll: 
And the most important thing is that Winamp's output is pathetic at high volume....I find Windows Media Player is by far the best player when Sound output & balance in the performance of music is concern! But not as good as when manageability (of the player on the desktop & working simultaneously) is compared with JetAudio!   

I use two players....Windows Media player (Primary) & JetAudio (Secondary), but I need to say I use JetAudio more than Windows Media Player!


----------



## Gaurav (Sep 15, 2005)

yeah I have it's VX version and it rocks man. really challanges winamp in features.


----------



## imagineer_aman (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Team!
Wud like add a lil bit too...
I have tried Jet Audio, WinAmp and VLC.
Well, JetAudio was my favorite coz it played everything(.rm,divx,.mov).But for all of these I had to install the plugins..EITHER the original softwares like divx,realOne and Quicktime7 OR viz Codec Packs(gave glitches sometimes)!
So those were the extra s/ws that i had to install.
Same goes with WinAMp.
But,with VLC..I had to install nothing extra.Right now..I dont have Quicktime player but i can play all the .mov files in VLC.However, I CAN'T play real media files.So I had to install Real10.Thats the only extra s/w reqd! Correct me if I am wrong!
My Preference order-
1.VLC
2.JetAudio
3.WinAmp


----------



## Sreekanth V (Sep 16, 2005)

I use J.River Media Center 11, much powerful than all these.
I tried Jet Audio, but the interface not as good as that of Media center.
Anyway winamp is not in the picture, since it is based on the old playlist way.


----------



## Bomb (Sep 16, 2005)

A 9/10

Its my primary player.

I use it for playing my DVD's.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 16, 2005)

> Although equiliser won't work, thats true



Well the Equalizer works for .rm files also in jet audio



> & what is sound extension pack, please clerify


this


> Additional Tools
> 
> -
> Audio Trimmer *
> ...



sound extension pack is the best part of jet audio
it has an editor too and recording mixer tooo

many features which winamp doesn't



> But,with VLC..I had to install nothing extra.Right now..I dont have Quicktime player but i can play all the .mov files in VLC.However, I CAN'T play real media files.So I had to install Real10.Thats the only extra s/w reqd! Correct me if I am wrong!


Dude why do u installed real player if u can use jet audio ? (get real alternative and thats finished)

jet audio is a hassle free player
u dont need to sweitch player
which is absent in winamp

besides its a good dvd and dat player too
its video features are awesome
colour,hew,maximize , etc are great



> One thing is that there is no DFX for JetAudio & Its sound Output is not as good as Windows Media Player....



well no problem if it doesn't has this
but instead it has BBB viva effects and other more than 8 effects to hasten your listening

so why for winamp ?


> .Its a bulky player (winamp 5) consuming a lot of resources, It is difficult to manage (compared to JetAudio.....Which works seamlessly on the tray With a heck of features).



i agree..winamp is bulky !



> 1.VLC
> 2.JetAudio
> 3.WinAmp



sorry dude but VLC player has not much feature as compared to jet audio
it cannot play mp3 pro files
it has only large extensio support without any no. of featureas



> I use J.River Media Center 11, much powerful than all these.


I tell u that this player was my favourite much favorite !@!!

buit when i came to  jet audio i cicked J.river off
moeover jrivers equalizer doesn't works for .rm files but it works in jet audio

i ahve tried jriver 10 it hadn't the feature
may be in 11 there is the feature

besided jriver is 30 day limit
but jet audio is not
it has basic and pro styles
basic free and pro takes a little amount



> A 9/10
> 
> Its my primary player.
> 
> I use it for playing my DVD's.



Jet audio can even plau dvd's with the equalizer feature too

thus i cosider jet audio as the best

Thanks
regards...
Expertno.1


----------



## Ashis (Sep 17, 2005)

Sreekanth V said:
			
		

> I use J.River Media Center 11, much powerful than all these.
> I tried Jet Audio, but the interface not as good as that of Media center.
> Anyway winamp is not in the picture, since it is based on the old playlist way.



*Not Arguing*

I don't Use JetAudio Interface Because I have assigned hotkeys(Hotkeys avalable in JetAudio) to all common functions....So I hardly see the player interface!   

U can use the *XAudio* Skin for jet Audio player....It Really looks Cool!


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 18, 2005)

Besides

J.River Media Center 11 also requires Quick time and real player installed to play .mov and .rm files



> U can use the XAudio Skin for jet Audio player....It Really looks Cool!



give the direct link for the Xaudio skin


Then i think that Jet audio is the best player around
isn't it ?

More comments please

Thanks
Regards...
Expertno.1


----------



## Ashis (Sep 18, 2005)

OK *XAudio*  v0.99c
[*JetAudio Skin*]

Review Download


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 18, 2005)

for me winamp and wmp rox, i dont feel the need to switch the players


----------



## asdf1223 (Sep 18, 2005)

been using winamp from 2.x.only time i switched was during 3(if u think 5's sluggish).besides for low sys reqs. peeps winamp has a lite version just 4 u.even if a new player has gr8 skins,winamp already has a headstart due to sheer no. of availble skins.only disappointment is the lack of cd ripping for which 3rd party plugins more than satisfy.and milkdrop rocks.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Ashish , 

Thanks for the link

@asdf1223 you should give only a try to jet audio then u wil get the difference

@shwetanshu but for .rm and .mov files u need to switch players 

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok I tried Jet-Audio. It's a good player with a ton of nifty little features. However, sound output disappointed me a bit. WMP10 gives me great sound without having to mess around with the equalizer too much. However, with Jet-Audio, the default presets don't compare with WMP. But I'll keep it and use it sometimes


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah NEMESIS you are right

but in jet audio we have to make the equalizer according to us

i dont use equalizer

i just use "FLAT"

this will give better sound

Thanks
REgards..
Expertno.1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2005)

Flat is too flat for my taste. I prefer the equalizer set at Rock/Techno and at those settings, Jet Audio disappoints. If I had to mess around with the settings to get the perfect sound, I wouldn't be using WMP


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hmmm

Then inspite of Jet Audios features that sound clarity is needed

but there is also other great effects like

BBB viva and other

BUT jet audio is an excellent video player

Thanks
Regards.
Expertno.1


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Sep 21, 2005)

I am using Jet audio for months and don't c any
reason to shift.
I don't know why winap 5 is so popular.
  IT IS BULKY
  A RESORSE EATER
  SOUND QUALITY:NOT BETTER THAN JET AUDIO
  LOOKS AIN't COOL
he only player that comes near to beat Jet Audio is WMP


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 22, 2005)

> he only player that comes near to beat Jet Audio is WMP



Yeah somewhat but not totally

the features of wmp is just only a dust of jet audio's features

B4 using jet audio i had wmp and media center but after being introeduced to jet audio everything changed and now its jet audio rulz

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 27, 2005)

OK guys

Jet Audio 6.2.2 Plues VX is available for downlaod

get it from here

*download1.iaudiousa.com/JetAudioInc/JetAudio/JAD6_PLUS_VX_u.exe

15 mb

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## papu (Sep 27, 2005)

jet audio is the best player available simply becuse sound quality is good,can play almost any kind of file.for users who think real alternative is needed for real media files,here is one easy solution-first install jet audio 5 ,then install jet audio 6.ur problem will be solved. 10/10


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 27, 2005)

> solution-first install jet audio 5 ,then install jet audio 6.ur problem will be solved.



What does this trick do ?

Real alternative or real player is a must for playing .rm files for any player either its jet audio or its media center

what does the above trick actually does ?

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 27, 2005)

I think jet audio is a good piece of software, but i never use it beacuse i am too worried about my usage, usually play game. wmp is a good thing that uses too less reasources and i fing it better.


----------



## lordnaastik (Sep 27, 2005)

*Jet audio nice*

jet audio is a nice fully featured audio/video player. but it cant play some formats most notably - Raw AAC (encoded using psytel's aac encoder) and whats more its a very big resource hog


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 27, 2005)

> ore its a very big resource hog



Resource hogger ?

Nop its wrong

its the player which takes the most minimum of da sytem resources

playing jet audio and my resource is shown as jetaudio is using 6% of the cpu
while WMP giving 15%
so is this the resource hogger ?

the answer is no

have nevr played aac files with jet audio but the new jet audio 6.2.2 vx has also video conversion and .mp4 playback and aac plaback

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## kato (Sep 28, 2005)

i used jet audio in its early stages then jumped onto WMP  which satisfied me then i looked for another player and winamp was the answer and it was the gr8 skins which brought me to winamp and the small tweak which enables it to play the vcd files


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 28, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> > ore its a very big resource hog
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's something wrong either with ur wmp installation or windows installation, i'll have to say that wmp never uses that much resources, for me, it's just 1~2% always.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 28, 2005)

For me, Winamp takes 2 MB RAM and just 0-2% CPU!

*img115.imageshack.us/img115/9382/untitled3lj.jpg


----------



## Ashis (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey, What verson of Winamp RU using?

Winamp Pro Or Lite ???

& Whats The CPU it Consumes ?
How Much Time It takes to Start & Close ???

Give More Info PLZ !!!


& I was Just Wondering, Is the Username that secret that U go to hide It ?
Orrrrrrrr.....It has become a style ?   

Don't  Mind......Just Kidding!


----------



## Ashis (Sep 28, 2005)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> for me winamp and wmp rox, i dont feel the need to switch the players



No....
Don't Switch, but Atleast Give it a try.   
I am sure u have enough HardDisk Space for it


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 29, 2005)

> i used jet audio in its early stages then jumped onto WMP which satisfied me then i looked for another player and winamp was the answer and it was the gr8 skins which brought me to winamp and the small tweak which enables it to play the vcd files



i dont like the old jet audio

go for the new 6.2.2 VX its superb

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## Sreekanth V (Sep 29, 2005)

Before trying it, let me know something more about it.
Is Jet audio based on playlist way or is it based on library way(I mean media library)?. 
Can I add all my mp3 collection into its library and play them without creating a playlist?
Can I organise my mp3 files according to thair tags?
Can I create smart playlists which updates regularly when I add more mp3 files to the library?
Can I change the interface according to my needs?

Please answer these doubts and if they are satisfactory I will definetely try it.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 29, 2005)

it is on both ways - playlist as well as library

 you can add all your mp3 collection into its active list and play them ..the playlist will be not availabe until you save it..its temporary

i think that jet audio doesn't supports smart playlist..have never tried 

yes u can change interface 

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## kalpik (Sep 29, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> Hey, What verson of Winamp RU using?
> 
> Winamp Pro Or Lite ???
> 
> ...



Im using the latest one (5.1) and the PRO version. The only thing is that im using classic skins, not modern skins. CPU time is 0-2% as indicated by my screenshoot. This is also when im using 32 bit output mode (using MAD plugin). If i use the default MP3 decoder @ 16 bits, then the CPU usage rarely goes above 0%. And it takes about 1.5 seconds to start (cold) and closes instantaneously!

My specs: AMD Athlon64 2800+, 512 MB DDR 400 kingston RAM. nForce 3 board.

And yeah hehe my username is my real name. So it was kalpik but wid my surname too. So thats why i deleted it!

Hope i was able to provide what was requested by you!
Cheers!


----------



## Ashis (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey....CPU consumption cant be that low while playing a media file :-O


----------



## kalpik (Oct 5, 2005)

Believe me it IS!! Winamp has a highly optimised decoder! CPU never goes above 2% (except when seeking or changing tracks!) You test it for urself!


----------



## kalpik (Oct 5, 2005)

BTW, this is while playing MP3 files.


----------



## shram (Oct 7, 2005)

Jet Audio is Great. I use it to record and edit music.
9 / 10 
ramanathan


----------

